# best laptop for money?



## rabbitsbus (Mar 3, 2007)

Its graduation time again, I like many parents will be giving a laptop to my grad. I know very little, what is your opinions? My first daughter recieved a Tosheba (spelling?) but that was 5 years ago. It served her well and only now is needing replacement. I know things change quickly in computers, what would you folks recommend now? Thanks for any help, Sandy


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I buy all my IBM thikpads off Ebay. T60/61 with 4 gig mem 100gig or higher HD usually WIn7. Last one I paid 120.00 free shipping. There on there for higher but I just play like a cat.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I used to be big into used laptops from eBay, but new ones have become really affordable. I see new IBM-Lenovo & Acer models in the $199 to $229 range at Fry's all the time now. A good used model is going to cost you $150, so why not spend another $50 and get a brand new one.

Still, I suppose the best value is in finding a used (off corporate lease) dual-core processor laptop at eBay in the $100 to $150 range. It happens.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Stay away from anything with a glossy screen. They're made as cheaply as possible for the consumer market, just good enough that most will make it through warranty. Besides that, glossy screens are harder to read in less than ideal conditions, but I guess people like the look for some reason. You're better off with a $150 used one from Ebay that's actually made to be used, than a $200 new one that's made to look at.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

rabbitsbus said:


> Its graduation time again, I like many parents will be giving a laptop to my grad. I know very little, what is your opinions? My first daughter recieved a Tosheba (spelling?) but that was 5 years ago. It served her well and only now is needing replacement. I know things change quickly in computers, what would you folks recommend now? Thanks for any help, Sandy


What is the uses that you are expecting it to be used for? Games, tv, just documents? GIS renderings? This will be used for college? And what is the maximum price range? 

All the above are good ideas, but unless those questions are answered, you may have a good laptop for one person, that does not have the accent on what it is going to be used for.

Also, a laptop new from a store will probably have windows 8 on it these days. My small laptop I just bought, had 8, and that's sorta okay if you're use to touch screen smart phones - it seems more like a laptop smart phone. Only larger

And there are tablets that have attachable keyboards and covers that do a lot. Toshiba Thrive interested me at one time, as it's a tablet but has ports that can be used to make it more like a laptop.

So, what is the projected use for it? and will it be carried around a lot? My 17" HP, is treated more like a desktop staying in one place most of the time; but the 12" is the traveling laptop. It makes a difference.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

TNHermit said:


> I buy all my IBM thikpads off Ebay. T60/61 with 4 gig mem 100gig or higher HD usually WIn7. Last one I paid 120.00 free shipping. There on there for higher but I just play like a cat.


I do the same thing. Set up a search on eBay. You'll find several possibilities within a week.


----------



## BKB HOMESTEAD (Mar 25, 2013)

Best Buy is where I bought mine, on sale. Samsung Vision and it came with Windows 8 (which by the way I hate!) You should get the newest model possible because it will be outdated in a very short time. Also, ask some of your grads friends what they are all getting-the younger generation seems to be very knowledgeable on laptops.


----------

